# Goodbye, NodakOutdoors.



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

This guy said it just like I would.

quackattack
Supporting Member

Joined: 27 Sep 2003
Posts: 454
Location: Grand Forks/Crookston
Posted: Mon Sep 26, 2005 1:50 pm Post subject: My Final Post 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
After thinking about this for a while, I think its time for me to leave the site. Its been a good couple years up until recently, and I've met alot of great people. I'd like to thank you all for you help.

The reason for my leaving is that lately there has been alot of b*llsh*t posts and people being jerk offs and it just gets old. Same old stuff everyday. You guys are lucky that Chris, being the good guy that he is puts up with it anymore, i'm suprised more people aren't being booted from the site. And I know alot of guys that feel the same way.

I'd like to say good luck to everyone this fall in the field and in life. Enjoy life, be safe, and keep up the good work preserving hunting for the future. And maybe when some people grow up a little bit I'll be back but until then, put a hurtin on them birds!! 
Thanks Guys, 
PS: Thanks Chris and the Nodak Crew, and good luck with the site in the future. 
Take it easy! 
_________________
THE ONE SHOT WONDER

ditto, quackattack.

Sorry my opinion is always wrong, and I'm sorry I'm to personal for you guys (even though I'm not the only one on here who does it). Maybe you guys would understand my life if you had to live it. I have CVS, and I have no friends because of it. I have my boyfriend, Aaron, and he is all I have. When you guys have to stay home sick almost 24/7, with your bestfriend as a computer, I'd like to see you not getting personal at all. I have no social interaction with anyone except my boyfriend and his roommates, and that is only one night every week or two, on the days I'm strong enough to get out and about. I know one day, I read a post from a guy who was sick or had an injury and had to stay home from work one day, and he was bored out of his mind-imagine having to do that everyday. When I started dating my boyfriend, I lost most of my friends; then when a guy from Fargo North tried to rape and kill me, I lost all of the rest of my friends (they all took his side). And I don't have anyone that cares enough about me to just want to hangout and lay low with me when I'm really sick. Again, I'm sorry for getting too personal, but you guys were all I had, and made me want to keep going when I was really ill. If you look at my myspace site (http://www.myspace.com/hootiemutt), you would see that in my personal section where it asks who your heros are, the last heros I listed were the guys from nodakoutdoors. I'm sorry, goodbye.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

quackattacks post was ridiculous. He was gone for a month.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

This isn't about quackattack, it's abouth his post, and the way he put it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Best of luck then, eh.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

mt, your back?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

R-C looks like you let them win then.. He if you open yourself up like you have on here then be prepared for it to get personal. I have no problems with your post. I wish you the best and sorry you feel the need to leave.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Drama, drama, drama


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Ranger, I know we haven't always got along. There is peices of everyones life that not many people know about. Some things are hard for other people to understand. I guess if you feel you need to leave then I guess no matter what anyone says, its your decision. I guess I will miss the little conversations we had, especially when you helped me out when I lost my Hunting Partner, not many people would have taken the time to find that Poem like you did. But I guess, its what "friends" or "acquaintances" do for each other. I just want to apoligize if I had anything to do with you deciding to leave. I guess I didn't expect you to take it so hard. I am sorry once again. I just felt like you were attacking me there. So sorry. And good luck with all you do if I don't ever have the opportunity to talk to you again. Laters.

Shawn Anderson
HonkerExpress


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm sorry about the hard times you have experienced in your personal life but come on. This is the internet, people dont have a whole lot of sympathy emotion usually when they are talking to a computer. You have to have a little thicker skin. Not everyone is going to agree with your opinions and the world doesn't owe you anything. I think you added something to board as a woman where there aren't many. If it meant that much to you dont let a few disagreements bother you..


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

drama queens...

:toofunny:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Laters RC....


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ranger i didnt know you to well but if you have to go bye i wish you the best of luck but i really dont think the internet is a great place to put this.

Good luck.

GB


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hang in there RC, there is a lot of arguments and emotion on a lot of these threads not just yours. Dont take it to heart. :thumb:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

:toofunny: Drama Mama!


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey RC,it isn't how many times you get knocked down,its how many times you get back up that matters.Try not making other peoples problems your own,by that I mean don't take any offence to other peoples insults(not anyones)You'll never be able to please everyone all the time.Its impossible.Be confident in your opinions and yourself.God will be the judge in the end.Get back on your feet girl!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Here I was just FEELING like telling you you had grown on me and I enjoyed your posts even the silly ones. I think you've been a hoot, if you do go best of luck but I would rather you stay.  :beer: You crazy Norvegian thread hi-jacker :lol:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Life's too short to really care what every one thinks. Every one has opinions and thoughts, and they will tell them to you even if you don't want to hear them, it's up to you to sift through them and determine if it's worth while or not. Don't let these young bucks and grouchy old men get to you. Every one has problems, you just don't seem like the person to expect special attention for yours. Pick up your lip and drive on.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Give it another chance. Your posts I think are always entertaining to read.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

After reading....did not come out the way I intended, let me edit and just say.... R_C, you're an awesome chick and you're entertaining. Don't let it get to you. :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

lvn2hunt, there are some things that are better kept to oneself. This is one of them.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sucks ur leaving

Cut the drama you guys!


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yea i think shes leaving because of the ridicolous post some of you are making like.

Drama Mamma? :eyeroll:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

There is no reason to quit the site, quackattack was gone for a month or two. He was being weird. This is a good site and you can learn a lot from it. I have not seen too many bull**** posts. I really don't understand or can relate to what you or quackattack :eyeroll: said


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Like sands through the hour glass...
So are the Days of Our Lives...

*DRAMA* :roll:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

lol, gotta love these..........instead of writing sorry you'll be missed, I'll just have to write......... "see ya back on in a month?" haha looks like everyone is on the same page when it comes to this, and quackattack, man, funny stuff, that guy got reamed when he came back, all in good fun...............it's a great site which I visit about 8-10 times an evening...

p.s. i'm addicted to chewing tobacco, we all have pains


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

RC,

dont give up... I am here waiting or looking for a new partner since I am on site and I met alot cool guys and there are very few who was nasty and insult me for been a bad grammon really I am really sorry if I have a bad grammon I tried my best as I can.. I am deaf but speaking and lip reading well so I just ingorined and informed Chris about this situation and everything is fine and work out since now I didnt give up ... give your time and ingoring someone who was not nice to u or hurt you. I like read your posts and you always got a good points and explain... I dont see any problem so I wish YOU change your MIND to STAY on this SITE but good luck and dont look back . Always look forward and move on. smile :beer:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

If you are only fishing for people to beg you stay and tell you how great you are :******:

may you never see another pheasant again oke:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I sympothise with RC on her CVS,but,come on,it is only the internet.You can learn and meet a few people from it,but the internet will never be the same as personal friendships. Make some new friends outside of cyberspace.I am sure that you would be much happier.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

fishunt said:


> RC,
> 
> dont give up... I am here waiting or looking for a new partner since I am on site and I met alot cool guys and there are very few who was nasty and insult me for been a bad grammon really I am really sorry if I have a bad grammon I tried my best as I can.. I am deaf but speaking and lip reading well so I just ingorined and informed Chris about this situation and everything is fine and work out since now I didnt give up ... give your time and ingoring someone who was not nice to u or hurt you. I like read your posts and you always got a good points and explain... I dont see any problem so I wish YOU change your MIND to STAY on this SITE but good luck and dont look back . Always look forward and move on. smile :beer:


What the hecks grammon?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Fishhunt is deaf and does not put his sentences together,or spell words the way people with hearing do.I think you know what he ment,grammer.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Let's leave the insults at the door people, I'd like to say this is a place to get away from the BS in life to relax and talk about things we all enjoy.

I hope you don't go RC, we all have bad days.


----------

